# How fast do 2 mice go through feeding blocks?



## Lizelle (Aug 23, 2016)

I am looking at getting my mice teklad feeding blocks for their primary diet, and supplimenting with foraging treats like veggies, sugar free cereals and other things from home. I would like to know how fast 2 female mice will typically go through feeding blocks. Our options for ordering are 5lbs, 9lbs, or 14lbs.
Thank you, 
Lizelle


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Order the smallest amount possible. They go through maybe five blocks a week, max,. (although make sure they have food available 24X7., don't limit how much they get) The blocks start losing nutritional value after about 6 months, and there's no way 2 mice can go through more than a few pounds in that much time.

A five pound bag lasted my rats maybe 2 months, if that's any reference. Mice eat barely a fraction of what rats eat.


----------

